

Ask HN: What are HNs views on Marijuana/ Medical Marijuana? - doubt_me

Kind of off topic I guess I was just curious as to what all you professionals think about it
======
atom-morgan
I'm going to take a guess and say most people in the HN community are fine
with people smoking as long as they don't harm anyone else in the process or
offer it to some 4 year old kid.

I will say for those who are on the fence about the issue, there's a great
video from Joe Rogan about it. I was surprised to see that he was so well
spoken and knowledgeable.

Link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7fa4gV06pg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7fa4gV06pg)

------
dbond
Falls under my opinion on personal freedoms, if your not hurting anyone else,
do whatever the hell you want.

~~~
gadders
..as long as you take responsibility for the consequences.

~~~
ahoy
I don't think anyone's suggesting we legalize weed and give people immunity
from prosecution for driving high.

~~~
gadders
What about the health issues that result?

~~~
FurrBall
Sure there are health issues from inhaling smoke. But a strategy of
suppression and control rarely creates a better world. Instead it empowers
criminal organizations who use violence to make a foothold in the black
market. Like the mafia during prohibition. Or the Mexican drug cartels in
present day.

Marijuana is safer than alcohol. Too much alcohol will cause death. You cannot
OD on marijuana.

Marijuana is safer than Tylenol which a kid can buy over the counter in a
store. Too much Tylenol will shut down your liver. You cannot OD on marijuana.

Repeatedly punching yourself in the face causes brain damage. It's a dangerous
power every kid in the world has. But putting them in straight jackets is not
a good solution.

Recreational use of Marijuana is bad. However I do not believe the answer is
suppression and control.

------
aclevernickname
Daily user, with a prescription and approval of Health Canada. Allowed to grow
15 plants under license (which is grandfathered as of april 2014). massively
lowers my anxiety, and allows me to work.

As MMPR is being brought in here (and Harper is destroying the black market
cannabis trade), I'm bootstrapping a cooperative corporation that converts all
these illegal growers to legal ones. We're already approved for distribution,
and our website should be launched shortly.

------
dizzystar
I don't like to smoke it and I haven't touched it for over a decade. I don't
care if others do it, more power to them.

Personally, I think the medical marijuana as it is in California is a load of
bull. I'd rather the advocates just be forthcoming and say they want to get
high. There's nothing wrong with that, and I think it is funny that they
constantly hit every angle but the simple fact that this "medicine" as certain
desirable side-effects.

~~~
hkarthik
I also haven't smoked it in over a decade, and even if it was legal for
recreational use in my state, I wouldn't go out and get it.

However, I think there is one very legitimate use of medical marijuana that
you are glossing over: Cancer patients getting chemotherapy. These folks deal
with appetite loss, nausea, and vomiting from the chemo and marijuana has been
shown to help. Denying them that just seems inhumane.

------
xauronx
I've never smoked (anything) or even taken a drink of alcohol. However, I
don't really care if people have access to weed. I think it smells nasty and
can seriously aid in people letting their lives stagnate but... 1) I don't
want to hear about it anymore 2) It's not really any worse than alcohol 3) I
don't like the inflation it causes in our prisons, and the subsequent training
of hardened criminals.

------
k__
420 blaze it

~~~
roflcopta
[http://i2.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/012/297/9uN...](http://i2.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/012/297/9uNwm.jpg)

------
NathanRice
Personally, while I enjoy Marijuana, I have stayed away from it diminishes my
ability/motivation to work, and I'm not completely happy with where I'm at in
my life.

~~~
atom-morgan
You're not happy with where you are in life so you don't smoke it? Or you're
not happy with where you are in life when you actually do smoke?

